# Candle on the hill dress pattern NEW



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

A beautiful dress pattern for the modest woman. Complete, uncut, new. Country Classic Dress, item number CAH300. $10 plus $4 postage. PM me if interested.


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

I PM'd you !


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

horsepoor21 said:


> I PM'd you !



Got it and I sent you one back.


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

Sold!


----------

